# All Slavic:My mother and I



## kloie

How would one say ,My mother  and I are going to the beach?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DarkChild

Bulgarian:

Моята майка и аз отиваме на плаж(а)

or

Майка ми и аз отиваме на плаж(а)


----------



## kloie

I asked this question,because it seems that Russian follows the instrumental case on this one.
Мама со мной....


----------



## kloie

In Serbian,and Croatian I think they say.
Moja mama I ja idemo na plazu.
Idem s mamom na plazu.
I hope,that I'm correct here.


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Jdu s mámou na pláž. (I go - with - mum - on - beach)


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish: Idę z mamą na plażę.


----------



## rusita preciosa

kloie said:


> I asked this question,because it seems that Russian follows the instrumental case on this one.
> Мама со мной....


No in Russian it is *мы с мамой идем на пляж *(note *мы* rather than *я*).


----------



## kloie

rusita preciosa said:


> No in Russian it is *мы с мамой идем на пляж *(note *мы* rather than *я*).


Yes,sorry that is what I meant to type.


----------



## Panceltic

Slovenian:

Z mamo greva na plažo.


----------



## Sobakus

Panceltic said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> Z mamo greva na plažo.


I assume the verb is in 3d. person sg? If so, is this some kind of impersonal construction?

edit: Oh, right, I completely forgot about the dual


----------



## Panceltic

No, the verb is in 1st person dual 

Jaz grem
Ti greš
On/ona/ono gre

Midva/medve *greva*
Vidva/vedve gresta
Onadva/onidve gresta

Mi gremo
Vi greste
Oni/one/ona gredo (grejo)


----------



## kloie

Karton Realista said:


> Polish: Idę z mamą na plażę.



Could I say my z mama? I was looking at the instrumental case in Polish and it seems to work like that of Russian .


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

Idem s mamou na pláž.


----------



## Karton Realista

kloie said:


> Could I say my z mama? I was looking at the instrumental case in Polish and it seems to work like that of Russian .


No. I doesn't.
"My z mamą" would mean something like "me, my brother, my retarded cousin, my cat, my neighbour, etc. with my mom".
If you want to see some similarities, compare Polish, Slovak and Czech versions.
They have identical structure, and similar pronounciation.


----------



## Милан

kloie said:


> In Serbian,and Croatian I think they say.
> Moja mama i ja idemo na plažu.
> Idem s mamom na plažu.
> I hope,that I'm correct here.



You are. :]


----------



## MamStrach

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> Jdu s mámou na pláž. (I go - with - mum - on - beach)


I'm sorry, but that wording sounds either self-centered, or perhaps suitable for a meaning of "I'm taking my mother to the beach." I think the verb should be in plural form, i.e. Jdeme s mámou na pláž.


----------



## KristinaM

In Macedonian:
Со мајка ми одиме на плажа, or more naturally/not so formal Со мама одиме на плажа.
You can also say Мајка ми и јас одиме на плажа


----------



## 123xyz

> Со мајка ми одиме на плажа, or more naturally/not so formal Со мама одиме на плажа.



Rather than calling the second option more natural or less formal, I (as someone from Skopje) would describe it as infantile. I would find it ridiculous if someone past puberty were to refer to his mother as "мама" (which would be like saying "mommy" in English, in my opinion). However, views on this differ from person to person, and it is easy to find people who are perfectly happy with the word "мама" even as adults; I'm just providing information which may be of interest to hypothetical learners of Macedonian who are more inclined towards my line of thinking. 

Meanwhile, I would like to add that just like in Czech (based on what MamStrach says), one could also say "Со мајка ми одам на плажа", with the verb in the singular, to produce a somewhat self-centred utterance closer to the meaning of "I'm taking my mother to the beach".


----------



## trance0

Panceltic said:


> Slovenian:
> 
> Z mamo greva na plažo.



In Slovene one can also say "_Jaz in mama greva na plažo." _or _"Midva z mamo greva na plažo."._


----------



## Panceltic

trance0 said:


> In Slovene one can also say "_Jaz in mama greva na plažo." _or _"Midva z mamo greva na plažo."._



Of course, many other variations are possible.

Trivia fact: The American TV series 'Gilmore Girls' is called _Midve z mamo_ in Slovenia


----------



## Gochna

I would respectfully diagree with Karton Realista on that one.

I often say things like "*Idziemy z + instrumental*" to say that I go somewhere with the person indicated by this instrumental, e.g. *Idziemy z mamą do kina* would mean that *my mom and I are going to the cinema* together (just the two of us, no mention of other people).

On a side note, I used to say it in English all the time. I'd say things like: "*We went to the restaurant with John*" ("Poszliśmy z Jankiem do restauracji") when I meant that "*John and I went to the restaurant*". My Canadian friends always laughed at it saying that I use the royal "WE" (we, the Queen of England).


----------



## Karton Realista

Gochna said:


> I often say things like "*Idziemy z + instrumental*" to say that I go somewhere with the person indicated by this instrumental, e.g. *Idziemy z mamą do kina* would mean that *my mom and I are going to the cinema* together (just the two of us, no mention of other people).


Idziemy z mamą is not the same thing as "My z mamą idziemy". Polish is not Russian and it doesn't need "my" here, unless you are talking about multiple people.


----------



## Rosett

rusita preciosa said:


> No in Russian it is *мы с мамой идем на пляж *(note *мы* rather than *я*).


Other options are equally possible:
Я с мамой иду на пляж.
Я и мама идём на пляж.


----------

